

Oracle ADF Mobile: Java on iOS and Android - mark_l_watson
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/developer-tools/adf/overview/adf-mobile-096323.html

======
mark_l_watson
From reading Oracle's web site, it is not clear how much an individual would
have to pay in licensing to sell, for example, a single iOS application.
Anyone know what the costs are?

